# Interesting test for the calibration of my digatl hygrometer: Interesting Results



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Bah, longest title for a thread I've ever made.

I bought some digital hygrometers because I didn't believe in the reliability of the analog hygrometers. I bought some $20 ones online assuming they would be good (before I got involved in puff). Well I've been assuming they were working as well as one could expect.

This thread made me want to calibrate them.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/265856-bad-hygro-reading.html

I quickly realized that they don't have the ability to calibrate. They just have a button you can press to see how low or high it has ever gotten. One more button to clear those readings.

I figured the best thing I could do from there is test their accuracy. I have 65% beads from heartfelt. My hypothesis: Put 65% beads in a sealed container and the hygro should read 65%. Seems simple enough.









So as you can see in my humidor, it looks perfect. Spot on Temp and Spot on RH%









Here is the overview of my setup









The Hygrometer. I never realized my RH% in the house was so low :-( (allegedly)









Pic of the beads









Saturation of said beads









Everything in its place ready for the test









So I go out for a while and come back about 8 hours later. I am ready to see 65% and my fears to rest. But much to my surprise and distaste it is much higher! 78%
Now I'm concerned because either my hygro is broken, the beads aren't working, or maybe I overfilled them and they aren't absorbing the moisture.

Any thoughts? I'll post again at 24 hours.


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting post. I know these hygrometers do go bad. Weird that the box seemed ok and now in the bottle it is performing differently. I will be watching this thread because I don't know how this could happen... unless the bottle was sitting in sunlight perhaps?


----------



## Gordy (Jan 24, 2010)

The wood of the humi absorbed some of the moisture, whereas glass can't?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I may be wrong, but from the photo it looks like the beads are over humidified. The optimal rate should be about 60% clear, and 40% white.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Salt Test before jumping the gun...


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Strick said:


> Salt Test before jumping the gun...


and this is the best way to test. Do a google search or search on here. you will find the info.:smoke:



Gordy said:


> The wood of the humi absorbed some of the moisture, whereas glass can't?


like he said. The wood has a great deal to do with keeping proper humidity.
I think in the tupidor topic its talked about a bit as well.


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Those beads only work dry. You have them swimming in water.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

add more dry beads if you have them, see if they absorb the excess humidity. :dunno:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes...your test won't be accurate as there's nothing to absorb any moisture. I know this as fact since I've placed a jar or beads inside a plastic container with some sticks and BOOM, 78%. Had to add some cedar in there to regulate it.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't subscribe to the school of thought that 65% beads = exactly 65% RH. My humi is rock solid at 68% (on three calibrated hygrometers) with 65% beads, and has been for months. 

Do a real salt test on the hygrometers.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

At 24 hours it hasn't changed at all. I have a second small round disc of 65% beads. I switched the beads out to see if there is a different result.









The one on the left was old, the one on the right is new.

It looks like it tried to absorb but got completely filled up.

I am not convinced a regular salt test will be any better than what I am currently doing. I am very familiar with a salt test and understand how it works. My logic is: salt keeps an RH% around 75% +/- as the constant. After the test you calibrate your hygro up or down based on what it reads so that it says 75%. We use sat tests because we know what the constant is. I have hygro beads. They have a constant of 65% +/-. If I have my hygro in the heartfelt it accomplishes the same logic, only with a different constant and less variables to mess up (ie over saturating the salt, not enough salt, wrong type of container etc).

Not having ceder or cigars to absorb kinda makes sense, but again that is why the beads are supposed to absorb. Hmmmm


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Claes said:


> I am not convinced a regular salt test will be any better than what I am currently doing. I am very familiar with a salt test and understand how it works. My logic is: salt keeps an RH% around 75% +/- as the constant. After the test you calibrate your hygro up or down based on what it reads so that it says 75%. We use sat tests because we know what the constant is. I have hygro beads. They have a constant of 65% +/-.


Yeah, except you have no way of knowing that the beads are releasing at exactly 65%. Any mass produced product is going to have some degree of error.



Claes said:


> If I have my hygro in the heartfelt it accomplishes the same logic, only with a different constant and less variables to mess up (ie over saturating the salt, not enough salt, wrong type of container etc).


Less variables? You have the same variables. As several people have mentioned, it appears you over saturated the beads.


----------



## jamie140 (Jun 14, 2009)

Claes said:


> but again that is why the beads are supposed to absorb. Hmmmm


Beads absorb and regulate until they're saturated. Yours are over-saturated and will not be effective until you remove moisture.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

So as much as the beads being over saturated makes sense I don't think that is the problem. After about 4 hours of the 60% unsaturated beads (as indicated in the picture) it still read 78%. I went ahead and put the hygrometer in a smaller humidor to see what the results would be there.

http://claesotopes.com/pictures/testinghygrometer/humi.jpg


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Try boveda packs for the test, they claim within 1 degree.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

lakeeden1 said:


> Try boveda packs for the test, they claim within 1 degree.


In a word, PHOOEY!

Trust the beads and lose the crappy hygros. Keep the beads around 25-70% clear and rest easy.

If you really can't sleep without knowing the precise RH, spend the money for a certified hygrometer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> In a word, PHOOEY!
> 
> Trust the beads and lose the crappy hygros. Keep the beads around 25-70% clear and rest easy.
> 
> If you really can't sleep without knowing the precise RH, spend the money for a certified hygrometer.


Lol,,,I can almost set my watch by Dons answer. He aint kiddin when he says it. Beads are a great thing as it's the rest of us that don't have the confidence in them to do their job. Been seeing how they work for 2 years now and they do a job better than my ex wife ever did. Beads are dependable.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

This is certainly an interesting post... although, I don't think there is much to it besides a) you either over saturated the beads or b) have a completely skewed hygro, or c) a bit of both.

Don't worry about these things... the beads are pretty accurate... probably more accurate than most of us would ever realistically need.

If you're really worried, get an Oasis / Hydra system... most good that is!

-SS


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

"Been seeing how they work for 2 years now and they do a job better than my ex wife ever did. Beads are dependable."
HAHAHA! The beads will not steer you wrong!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I recently did the salt test for two of my hygrometers: a blue Humi-Care puck and a square one from Thompson. The Thompson showed to be 1% high, but I couldn't calibrate it. The Humi-Care was really low and I re-calibrated it.

I think I made the mistake of pulling them out of the bag too quickly after recalibrating the Humi-Care... because after putting them side by side in the same humidor overnight, they were about 4% apart. Maybe I overcalibrated the Humi-Care.

I guess it's my punishment for being impatient. 

I've started the calibration process again this morning with both in the bag for comparison purposes. Wish me luck.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

When I calibrate, I poke a hole thru the plastic zip lock to make the adjustment.:smoke:



iMarc said:


> I recently did the salt test for two of my hygrometers: a blue Humi-Care puck and a square one from Thompson. The Thompson showed to be 1% high, but I couldn't calibrate it. The Humi-Care was really low and I re-calibrated it.
> 
> I think I made the mistake of pulling them out of the bag too quickly after recalibrating the Humi-Care... because after putting them side by side in the same humidor overnight, they were about 4% apart. Maybe I overcalibrated the Humi-Care.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Lol,,,I can almost set my watch by Dons answer. He aint kiddin when he says it. Beads are a great thing as it's the rest of us that don't have the confidence in them to do their job. Been seeing how they work for 2 years now and they do a job better than my ex wife ever did. Beads are dependable.


LOL! I almost spat out my juice! (Yeah I'm drinking juice, whatup wanna fight about it!? lol)

Yeah, I figured this was pretty much pointless but once I'm curious I have to get an answer ;-P.

So in the process of getting the answer I suspected from the beginning I ended up having to season my humidor. It has been seasoning for about 48 hours and is at 63%. I'm going to give it one more day then take the shot glass (or bottom of a water bottle in my case) out and see the results.

I figured it would be too coincidental if my humidor with 65% beads read 65%. I don't think it is very likely if I had a 10% swing the beads would be under performing. If it were bad I'd assume it would read 55% or 75% etc. But hey I have beads to spare so what the hey, its keeping me entertained.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I switched my humidors over to beads over a year ago. My digital hygro reads about 67-70 consistently, and I have 70% rh beads. Cigars smoke fine, and I've never lost a wink. Do as others instruct and don't over saturate your beads, and you too will smoke and sleep well. 
Worst part about beads; 
you'll have to find something else to obsess about. hehe.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, I've had the beads for about a year now. I am bought into the bead concept. From the start of the thread though my curiosity has been about my hygrometer. Since my sticks all smoke fine its not an alarming test, just one that peaked my interest.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I am crossing the test off as complete. After seasoning my mini humidor for a week it held a steady 65% RH with the beads. I'm not sure why in a sealed mason jar it kept 78% but I guess I don't care ass I don't keep my cigars in a mason jar. 

Lesson learned: Who cares what my hygrometer says as long as I have heartfelt beads in the humidor!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very interesting thread. Have switched to beads about 2 months ago and am now very happy.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Claes said:


> Well I am crossing the test off as complete. After seasoning my mini humidor for a week it held a steady 65% RH with the beads. I'm not sure why in a sealed mason jar it kept 78% but I guess I don't care ass I don't keep my cigars in a mason jar.
> 
> Lesson learned: Who cares what my hygrometer says as long as I have heartfelt beads in the humidor!


Did you ever put a sheet of cedar in there to help with the RH? Beads are great so much so that I'm going to buy mine a ring and live happily ever after. :ballchain:


----------

